
Several Books in Harvard Library Bound with Human Flesh - salmonet
https://roadtrippers.com/stories/harvard-discovers-three-of-its-library-books-are-bound-in-human-flesh?lat=40.80972&lng=-96.67528&z=5
======
ararar
Bound in human skin, not flesh.

